# Medgas Goodies



## WrenchHandsPete (Jul 7, 2021)

Working with O2 systems...

I've come to find that O2 systems degrade rubber O-rings into carbon much sooner than typical O-ring applications. I found a more resistant O-ring material for repairs, but what do you "grease" your oxygen components with? Right now I'm using MILSPEC Krytox.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

My number one rule is no grease of any kind on O2 anything !!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

WrenchHandsPete said:


> Working with O2 systems...
> 
> I've come to find that O2 systems degrade rubber O-rings into carbon much sooner than typical O-ring applications. I found a more resistant O-ring material for repairs, but what do you "grease" your oxygen components with? Right now I'm using MILSPEC Krytox.


You really need to leave the plumbing to the certified MedGas plumbers before you hurt someone.

Those Orings aren't just "turning to carbon", they are literally burning.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

WrenchHandsPete said:


> Working with O2 systems...
> 
> I've come to find that O2 systems degrade rubber O-rings into carbon much sooner than typical O-ring applications. I found a more resistant O-ring material for repairs, but what do you "grease" your oxygen components with? Right now I'm using MILSPEC Krytox.


It begs the question if you are really qualified to work on med gas, or even plumbing for that matter. OJT under a licensed master, schooling or just do what your boss says to do and figure it out along the way? Your literally playing with fire and lives here. The wrong repair can lead your and your employer/supervisor to jail on manslaughter.


----------



## WrenchHandsPete (Jul 7, 2021)

You guys are real heros. Krytox isn't a literal grease, it's a chemically inert lubricant.
Thanks for the discussion "super moderator"


----------



## WrenchHandsPete (Jul 7, 2021)

Is this forum just the same three trolls in a circle jerk?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

No there are more in the background we are just the only ones awake


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm not sure what the requirements are in your state, but here (Texas) medgas is a separate endorsement for a master or journey level license.

My creed with any materials issues is to contact the manufacturer. There has to be a spec for it, especially with something as volatile as O2.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

WrenchHandsPete said:


> Is this forum just the same three trolls in a circle jerk?


You might wanna have your doctor check your estrogen levels Karen. Maybe take your "jetter " and give yourself a good douching 

Your no plumber. You speak like an engineer or a politician, just wanting and wanting. You are the customer I laugh at and walk away from. Plumbers are problem solvers, you are just a problem.


----------



## WrenchHandsPete (Jul 7, 2021)

DogGod said:


> You might wanna have your doctor check your estrogen levels Karen. Maybe take your "jetter " and give yourself a good douching
> 
> Your no plumber. You speak like an engineer or a politician, just wanting and wanting. You are the customer I laugh at and walk away from. Plumbers are problem solvers, you are just a problem.


Hold my beer while I go blow up a hospital. You guys are spare parts.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

WrenchHandsPete said:


> ...._.You guys are spare parts._


I guess that's one way to define a service plumber! Lord knows you can't fix anything without spare parts!

I swear, keeping the van stocked with all the proper parts is a job unto itself.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

WrenchHandsPete said:


> Is this forum just the same three trolls in a circle jerk?


*Hey man, TRUCE!*

For what it's worth I forgot about the nice intro you made and was treating you like some random Joe Blow coming in here asking us how to do his job. We get them A LOT.

Go right ahead and jet those lines, a 230v machine is likely what you'll want as a 120v option just won't be able to properly clean 3" and 4". For up to 2" the General Mini-jetter I use is great.

As for Medgas, if you ain't Medgas certified then you really should tell them you won't touch. OR the better option would be to have them pay for you to get Medgas certified. Surely with your experience they are willing to treat you like the asset you are.

I apologize for getting a little snarky with you. Many of us aren't happy with how the forum's been run lately.


----------

